# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] πρόβλημα με εντοιχισμένο φούρνο neff

## ilias510

καλησπέρα , έχω μια εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα neff μοντέλο 2005 , ενώ ο φούρνος ήταν σε λειτουργία και έψηνε το φαΐ ακούστηκε ένας ήχος σαν να έπεσε κάποια ασφάλεια και έσβησε , πήγα στον πίνακα και δεν είχε πέσει καμιά ασφάλεια ούτε ο ρελές διαφυγής  πήγα στην κουζίνα και είδα οτι τα μάτια άναβαν κανονικά ενώ στο φούρνο δεν δουλεύει τίποτα ούτε ανάβει καμιά ψηφιακή ένδειξη στην  οθόνη ούτε το ψηφιακό ρολόι ούτε το φως μέσα στον φούρνο .
τράβηξα έξω τον φούρνο είδα τα καλώδια της σύνδεσης έχω τριφασικό ρεύμα κανονικά είχαν ρεύμα που μέτρησα με ένα πολυμετρο όλες η φάσεις  . Κάπου διάβασα για ένα ρελε που κόβει το ρεύμα άμα υπερθερμανθεί η κουζίνα με το πολυμετρο αφού έβγαλα τα δυο φυσακια στις δυο υποδοχές έκανε buzzer άρα όπως διάβασα είναι καλός άμα κάνει ήχο .
εχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει , ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ακούστηκε ένας ήχος


 Μήπως έγινε ζημιά στο ψηφιακό ρολόι?

----------


## ilias510

τελικά έβγαλα την πλακέτα και είχε μια μουντζούρα την πήγα σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό και είχε καεί μια αντίσταση την άλλαξε και τώρα η κουζίνα δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------

